# مرجع متخصص لكل ما يتعلق بالهندسة الطبية .



## المهندس/ سعيد باشا (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وبعد ,,,​
إخواني الأفاضل أرجو أن أكون موفقا في طرحي لهذا المشروع وأتمنى من الجميع المشاركة وإبداء أرائهم وإضافة كل ماهو مفيد إلى هذا الموضوع .

الفكرة : تعريف شامل لكل ما يختص بالهندسة الطبية بحسب التسلسل الدراسي وكيفية الحصول على المعلومات الخاصة بالهندسة الطبية باللغة العربية .

الهدف : 1-هو إنشاء مرجع مفيد ومليء بالمعلومات لكل من يرغب بالالتحاق لقسم الهندسة الطبية .
2- تحضير الطالب دراسة مبكرة في ذهنه عن التخصص الذي يرغب الحصول عليه من الهندسة الطبية .
3- إستفادة غير المتخصصين في الهندسة الطبية لتطوير أنفسهم في هذا المجال .
4- إنشاء موقع إلكتروني باللغة العربية يحوي المعلومات التي تم جمعها وترتيبها وفهرستها وإعادة صياغتها لتناسب الجميع .

هذه بعض النقاط التي أردت أن ابينها وأرجو من المشرف الفاضل أن يتبنى هذه المشروع ويساعد الجميع للبدء ولكم من جزي الشكر والعرفان ,,,


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس/ سعيد باشا .

تحياتي .

نرحب بك صديقأ دائمأ ونتمنى لك الموفقية بصحبتنا . 

ونشكرك لحرصك الشديد لكل ماهو مفيد وجليل لخدمة قسمنا المييز .

انت صاحب الفكرة اطرح مالديك وستجد تفاعل الأعضاء لأنهم جميعأ يتطلعون لما هو مفيد ونافع 

للقسم .

ونحن نرحب ونحتضن لكل الأفكار النيرة والخيّرة من اجل رفع علم العلم عاليتأ من اجل المستقبل 

المشرق .

اتمنى لك الموفقية في طرحك .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو العز السوري (17 سبتمبر 2006)

سأحاول مساعدتكم في كل مايتعلق بالاجهزة المخبرية بشكل خاص و بباقي الاجهزة الطبية (الاشعة,الايكو,)


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*دعاء*

[blink]جزاءك الله خيرا عنا [/blink]

انشاء الله سوف نعم كاطار بيت واحد امة واحدة والله ولي التوفيق والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس/ سعيد باشا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وبعد ,,,

أشكر لجميع الأخوة التفاعل البناء مع الموضوع ونتمنى أن أرى ثمرة أفكاركم واجتهادكم وأرجو منكم أن تبدؤا لأني قليل الخبرة أو على الأصح مبتدأ في هذا المجال .

أشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم ,,,


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## mago0 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ سعيد 
تحية طيبة ورمضان كريم 
وانا شخصيا مؤيد قوى لفكرتك وارى ان الاوطروحات في منتدى الهنسة الطبية طيبة وتدل على التفاعل حقيقتا.


----------



## آلة الموت (12 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام 
صراحه يا أخ سعيد فكرتك جميله جدا ومفيده 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز .... سعيد باشا
فكرتــــك جميلـــــة و مفيـــــــــدة جداًاًاً ............... خصوصاً بأن هذا الأختصاص بدأ بالتطـــــــــــــــور الهائـــــــــل عالميـــــــــاً ... ولكن للأســــــــف الشــــــــديـــــــد لا يــــــنال ما يستحقــــــــــــه لدينــــا في الوطــن العـربـــــي ... إن شاء الله بجهود المخلصين من أمثلكم نحقق ولو الجـــزء البسيط لتسليط الضوء على هذا الإختصــــــــــاص الراقـــــــــــــــــي

بالنسبة لي ... سأحاول قدر الإمكـــان الرفد بما هو جديـــــد بما يتعلق بموضوع الأعضــــــــــاء البشـريـــــــــــــة الصنـــاعيــــــــــــة وتقنياتهــــا الحديثـة (Artificial Organs ) .....

ومن الله التــــــــوفيــــــــــــــــــق .........


م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## meero2005 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز سعيد باشا 
فكرة رائعة وممتازة 
مجدى ابراهيم meero2005


----------



## tigersking007 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ سعيد وان استطعت ان تكمل هذا الموضوع بنجاح فسوف تكون قد انجزت عمل كبير جدا


----------



## الكارفور (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــك


----------



## goldchance (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على تفاعلك وأهتمامك وأن شاء الله تكون نواة وبادرة خير بإذن الله تعالى 
(وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم و رسوله)


----------



## goldchance (21 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه المبادرة أن شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك لان من سن سنة حسنة كان له أجرها وأجر من عمل بها الى يوم القيامة 
وهذه المبادرة ستوفر لمن وراءنا من الطلاب الملتحقين الجدد بهندسة المعدات الطبية فرصة الالمام الكامل والقناعة الراسخة بهذا المجال مما يولد عند الملتحق حب الابداع والتطوير لانه في الاساس اختار هذا التخصص عن قناعة تامة
ونسأل الله العظيم ان يوفقنا لما فية التوفيق السداد والصلاح لأمة الاسلام أجمعين


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (23 أكتوبر 2006)

o.k .........................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة وممتازة 
نتمنى من الجميع المشاركة
مشكور اخي


----------



## النمر الأحمر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة حلة كتير :67:
وأنا مستعد لتقديم أي مساعدة :79:


----------



## التقنيات الطبية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مطلوب مهندسون طبيون للعمل ضمن سورية 

 مهنس اختصاص هندسة طبية 
للعمل ضمن قسم الصيانة عدد2 
مهنس طبية للعمل ضمن قسم المبيعات عدد2 


يرجى ارسال السيرة الذاتية على العنوان 
[email protected]


----------



## التقنيات الطبية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*مطلوب مهندسون طبييون للعمل*

مطلوب مهندسون طبيون للعمل ضمن سورية 

 مهنس اختصاص هندسة طبية 
للعمل ضمن قسم الصيانة عدد2 
مهنس طبية للعمل ضمن قسم المبيعات عدد2 


يرجى ارسال السيرة الذاتية على العنوان 
[email protected]


----------



## أبو روان العراقي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك ياأخ سعيد هذه فكرة جميلة جدا ونحن ننتظر وبفارغ الصبر
أخوكم \\ أبو روان العراقي \\


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا سعيــــــــــد على هذي الفركة الحلوووووووووة
حقيقتا احنة نحتاج مثل هيجي مواضيع تعريفية بالهندسة الطبية
وان شاء الله راح احاول اجيب كل المواضيع المفيدة حتى نحقق هاي الفكرة


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (29 نوفمبر 2007)

إمتى بقى حنبدأ


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hmhegypt86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع جدا


----------



## hmhegypt86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank You Very


----------



## Asmar07 (27 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز فكره جميلة ورائعه وربنا يفقك ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## ليدي لين (29 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم فكرة رائعة وجيده جدا لان الكثير منا بحاجة لمعرفة الكثير فيما يخص الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وباذن الله سنحاول المساعده في عرض مايخص الموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bassel hatem (29 فبراير 2008)

*Good Idea*

فكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## ســلطان (22 مارس 2008)

مبادرة جميلة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المسلم84 (2 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير 
وانا كنت ناااوي ارفع ملف للمعقمة نوع mocom plus basic
بس تفاجااات انو لازم يكون الحد الادنى من المشاركات 100
يا ترى ليش هالقانون؟؟؟!!!!!
المفروض من المشرفين تسهيل مهمة رفع الملفات؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرااااا


----------



## م احمد زيدان (2 أبريل 2008)

المهندس/ سعيد باشا 
فكره رائعه جدا وخصوصا للطلبه الجدد في التخصص مما تفيدهم من معلومات اوليه عنه وارجو من جميع الاعضاء المشاركه فيه ومن جهتي سوف اساعد على قدر معلوماتي واستطاعتي


----------



## محمد قهوة (2 أبريل 2008)

*فكرة ممتازة*

المهندس / سعيد باشا
السلام عليكم 
جزاكم على خيرا على هذه الفكرة الجملية ونامل سرعة التنفيذ ونامل من جميع الاخوة المهندسين المشاركة لكى تعم الفائدة والخير على الجميع


----------



## star_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

فكرة جميله جدا جدا وكمان فيه اقتراح يا ريت يكون الموقع الالكترونى باللغتين العربيه والانجليزيه


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 أبريل 2008)

ابد انت واحنامعك..................زشكرا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (8 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع كتير متشعب
أنا برأيي لازم نفعل بكل الدول ندوات ومؤتمرات خاصة بالهندسة الطبية


----------



## نشوان عزاوي (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا أخ سعيد و هذه المساهمة الأولى المختصرة:
أولاً: _الهندسة الطبية الحيوية_ تعني الربط بين المهندس و الطبيب أي الربط بين العلوم الهندسية كافة و العلوم الطبية المتعلقة بجسم الإنسان و التماس معه (مثل الحيز الفراغي و البنائي للمكان و الشروط الهندسية الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و شروط التعقيم و التحجيب و حتى إدارة المستشفى أو المراكز الطبية ,... و غيرها...).
أي تطبيق المفاهيم و القوانين الهندسية على خلايا و أعضاء الإنسان و تطبيق المفاهيم و المعلومات الطبية على المواد المستخدمة بتماس مع خلايا الإنسان أو البديل عنها.
و إن شاء الله سأوضح أكثر في المرات القادمة...
على أمل تصحيح مفهوم المهندس الطبي الحيوي (حيث يسميه البعض مهندس معدات طبية أو مصلح أجهزة طبية أو غيرها من المسميات الخطأ....)


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (30 أبريل 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدأ 
ومع أطيب تمنياتي لك بنحاح 
لكن نريد تصنيف المواضيع لكي نتقدم بمشاركة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (4 مايو 2008)

يله كلنا مع بعض اليد الواحدة ماتصفق


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (5 مايو 2008)

*أنا معكم*

أنا بصراحة أؤيد هذا الكلام، وأنا مع طرح موضوع كل أسبوع في المنتدى ، وكل منا يدلي بدلوه حول هذا الموضوع. وأنا جاهز منذ اللحظة.


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و انا معاكوا


----------

